# Soldiers of The Highland Light Infantry of Canada 1939 - 1946



## Wigger KF vd Horst (9 Oct 2012)

Good Day to All,
Who can give me some support in finding a list of ALL H.L.I.-soldiers which were enlisted until 1946. I have H.L.I.-pictures which were made in Canada, Nova Scotia between 1940 and 1945. In most cases there is a surname, but I also want to know their first name(s) and reg.no.
Is there History book about the H.L.I. of Canada including a list with names ? 
Kind Regards, 
Wigger


----------



## MedCorps (9 Oct 2012)

There are two books I would check out. 

1) Bloody Buron 
(http://www.amazon.com/Bloody-Buron-Battle-Normandy-July/dp/0919822916)

2) 1st Battalion the Highland Light Infantry of Canada, 1940-1945 
(http://www.amazon.com/Battalion-Highland-Infantry-Canada-1940-1945/dp/B004IKCHKE/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1349816927&sr=1-1&keywords=highland+light+infantry+of+canada)

3) You can also check out the war diaries from Archives Canada which often have nominal rolls.  

The HLI of C Association has folded.  You might try the Royal Highland Fusiliers of Canada Regimental Association.  They hold the archives of the HLI of C. I think this is the e-mail: rhfcassociation@hotmail.ca

Good luck, 

MC


----------



## Haletown (9 Oct 2012)

If you happen to come across any photos of the anti tank ditches that were part of the Buron defences that were attacked by the HLI . . .  I have a buddy who has been looking for some.

Bloody Buron is a good read.


----------



## bobbocool (10 Oct 2012)

Ancestery.ca would probably work. Might evan be able to pull up deployment records and travel documents from the war. Last names might be enough to get you started.


----------



## Wigger KF vd Horst (23 Nov 2012)

Thank you so much for your support !  
It's a good start to work with ! It's not always easy to find information of the far past and often it takes a lot of time to find it in detail !  However, it's a wonderful job to go for and it gives a lot of satisfaction !
Thank you again !


----------



## quickest (29 Nov 2012)

My father, Mel Quick, and uncle, George Ayres, both served in 1Battn HLI, and I have copies of both books mentioned.  Also have some of my dad's material relating to HLI Association in later years, and photographs with some names.  If I can help in any way, gladly will.
If you don't already know it, this website,  Waterloo County Soldier Information Cards, might well be useful:
http://www.kpl.org/_docs/gsr/WWII_Soldier_Card_Inventory.pdf

Roger Quick, Scotland


----------



## daynacunningham (4 Nov 2013)

I know this is a really old thread....but I am hoping for a response. A soldier that I am looking for fought for the Highland Light Infantry of Canada his # was A/37619 Kenneth Abraham Haines and he was from Windsor, Ontario. He is buried at Beny Sur Mer cemetery in Normandy France. 
He died at Buron on July 8 1944. I tried finding his name on the list of the waterloo county roll cards, but cannot find it. I was wondering if anyone has any information about the HLI of C between 1940-1946 that might have found something about him. I am also looking for photographs. 
my email: daynamcunningham@gmail.com

Thanks!


----------

